# AES Fridge not working on gas Service South East



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

AES Fridge has stopped working on gas, works fine on 12v and mains.
Am aware of 20min safety feature and do have gas and it was turned on.

Anyone recommend a service engineer in south east?

Thank you.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi K1m, 

Have had this loads of times in my previous unit. Take the vent off the outside of the body, remove the stainless steel flame cover and light manually with a lighter set to gigantic rather than large, this lights the fridge and burns off any would be bad boy spider nesting in your fridge.

Phil


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Premier Caravan Services
Unit 47 Thomas Way Lakesview Int Business Park
Hersden
Canterbury
kent 
CT 4JJ
01227 712444


----------

